# Biria single speed "Deep V"



## monsad (Jul 17, 2012)

I have been looking for a single speed/fixed gear bike for some time and I across this bike in my LBS. http://www.biria.com/bicycle/fixed-gear/deep-v.Never really heard of Biria and although they are well known for their "easy boarding" bike i cant find any info on this bike. It's a nice looking bike, took it for a test ride and it rides well and it is exactly what I have been looking for, but I am hesitant to jump on it with what little info I have found. If anyone has any experience with this bike I'd appreciate your opinion. LBS was asking $460. Thanks.


----------



## chocostove (Jan 31, 2007)

I'd skip on it. There are many more options out there that are nicer for the same price. That bike is a whole lotta suck for $460. With those wheels AND a hi-ten frame, that's gotta be like a 30 pound bike. They didn't even bother to take off the axle protector for the picture...


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow. That looks awful. Chocostove nailed my concerns. The wheels are bound to be rather heavy given their design, though Weinmann does pretty good stuff. But $460 for a hi-ten frame and no-name everything? Ouch. If it were my money I'd spend the extra money on shipping and order a Fuji League from Nashbar.

I realize how important it is to support your local shop, but not when they're taking advantage of people. That Biria is definitely taking advantage of people who don't know better. The fact that Biria's frame list _tops out_ with hi-ten steel or mid-grade aluminum indicates they're worth avoiding. 

I don't know what features the OP is looking for. More discussion about what you want would help others in making suggestions. But unless you're specifically looking for a single speed boat anchor with the cheapest parts available in the world today, I'd steer clear of this one.


----------



## bonefamily (May 17, 2011)

Agreed to stay away from the Biria. At that price, you can get a Fuji Track Classic and just swap out the drops for risers.


----------

